# How to Find Reviews on Horse Transporters.



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

I tried googling "horse transporter reviews", I got a list of horse transporters. I want comments from people who have used them. I want compliments and complaints. I know there has to be a place! How does one know if the transporter they are looking at is any good or trustworthy?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I sent you one I personally know and trust-did you check with him?

He may even be transporting some of his or for friends to the AQHA world show in November in Oklahoma City or know someone who is that you could get a ride with for less $$.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Facebook has numerous horse transportation groups. Try typing in which state and go from there. Some are commercial hauler, large and small, and some will advertise if they have an extra stall.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

And now we know the AQHA worlds are in OK in November. Something to work toward.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I would start by getting a list of haulers, then search each business name individually, along with "reviews." May or may not get results. You should also be able to ask them for references to contact.
Better Business Bureau may also have info on them, especially if any complaints were filed.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Saddlebag-the FB pages are brilliant!

OP-if you are looking to hitch a ride with a person, which is much less expensive, there will not likely be reviews. If you want a professional hauler and want to pay the price then I would probably google the names as I got them. THere are posts on forums, FB and everywhere that will come up then.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

franknbeans said:


> I sent you one I personally know and trust-did you check with him?
> 
> He may even be transporting some of his or for friends to the AQHA world show in November in Oklahoma City or know someone who is that you could get a ride with for less $$.


I was thinking I had emailed. I'll check and make certain I do!
One thing that is a pain is that the health certificate is only good for 30 days. Tammy has got the vet trip set up for Wed. Sept 24. If I was there I might be able to have more control over timing, but I don't know what it's like to schedule a vet visit there. I was hoping to find someone sooner. I have to admit that I'd really like to have her home and settled before winter, and I hate the thought of weather issues while she's on the road.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Saddlebag said:


> Facebook has numerous horse transportation groups. Try typing in which state and go from there. Some are commercial hauler, large and small, and some will advertise if they have an extra stall.


I've joined 3 groups, including Hitch Your Horse A Ride. Actually, zip codes are what is asked for most often. There are tons of trips up and down the east coast, up and down north and south, from California; New York to the southern central area, not so much. By posting I have received a few estimates. That's why I'm wanting to know how to check them out.
I had one guy say "I might could do that" I asked his experience and he said he'd "rodeoed" all his life and hauled cattle quite a bit. Um, no.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

You might specifically ask about the AQHA worlds…or if there is another show (and there may well be) in OK in the same area……sooner….you may get a ride with someones show stock. I would also ask folks on here is anyone is headed from the east to the midwest. You never know. I do know all the reiners will be headed that way too-but not until November.
I can tell you as far as I know-not hard at all to schedule vet. Not sure why they would schedule like that but that does give you a month…..


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

franknbeans, I joined UPSTATE NY EVERYTHING HORSES, in the hope of connecting with someone, anyone going to shows. 
The vet schedule is my fault. I have dealt with chronic depression and anxiety since my preteen years. I was feeling so stressed out that the "paperwork" wasn't in order. I had been pushing getting the vet stuff done. There was a trip this way for $900. for Sept 20. Another for $1,000, also on the 20th. It just seems that if someone was going to offer a spot, they would have said something. Tammy said she'd ask around and I posted on the Everything NY site a while ago. Maybe I am being a fool. I don't know, this is all so alien to me. I will take out a loan, or something, for a pro if I need to. I am ready to do whatever I need to. I do hope you understand that. I'm not trying to get something for nothing.
I don't know how long I'm suppose to wait, when is it just silly to wait and hope? I'm I being silly to worry about winter/ bad driving conditions?
I need to go back and see how long this has been going on. It just feels like forever.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

the upstate page likely will not help much, but worth a try. My mustang folks are getting their horse brought back to MD for them, so not headed to TX like I had hoped. I would try the horse transportation page or hitch your horse a ride. YOu really need to keep bumping up the post daily, or it goes down the page and folks may not scroll down. Since the vet is coming the 24th, you now have a time limit and you may have to hire a pro by mid october, or get the vet back again.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

ApHC Worlds is in October, I know several people going from the east coast to Texas that have some open spots on their trailers. But Hitch a horse a ride on FB is a good place to look


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

T found some folks that will let Belle tag along! I already stated that I will pay $500. Which is half of the lower estimates. 
They are Pinto people so I bet they're going to the Color Breed Congress that starts on Nov. 4th. I'm told they are leaving the end of Oct. Makes perfect sense, need the extra days for the trip and letting horses get settled in before the show starts.
Tulsa is almost 150 miles, one way. Taking time to stretch my legs and give my body a break, it will be a day trip.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

You probably should postpone the heath check for a week or two so that it will still be good then……just a thought.


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

franknbeans said:


> You probably should postpone the heath check for a week or two so that it will still be good then……just a thought.


Absolutely, I've had contact with both ladies and that was one topic.
All the work you put into this is now paying off!


----------

